# The Benediction



## raekwon (Aug 27, 2009)

Our pastor has been on sabbatical for a number of weeks, and I've either filled the pulpit or led the liturgy during this time. A few of those weeks, I have pronounced a benediction at the end of the service. (There is also an ordained EPC teaching elder in our congregation who has administered the Lord's Supper on weeks when he's there, and he does the benediction those weeks as well.)

It recently came to my attention that the benediction is seen by some as reserved for Teaching Elders. (Some say that only applies to apostolic benedictions, though.) Usually the benedictions I pronounce are not directly from scripture, but instead are tied into the sermon that was just preached.

So, I'm wondering... even though I am an ordained Ruling Elder, have I violated either the letter or spirit of our constitution by pronouncing a benediction upon my people? Have I missed or glossed-over something in the Standards? Where can I find a position paper or something similar?

(Disclaimer - I am not personally convinced of the three-office view, but regardless, I don't want to be a rabble-rouser. I'm not out to promote my two-office convictions.)


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 27, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Our pastor has been on sabbatical for a number of weeks, and I've either filled the pulpit or led the liturgy during this time. A few of those weeks, I have pronounced a benediction at the end of the service. (There is also an ordained EPC teaching elder in our congregation who has administered the Lord's Supper on weeks when he's there, and he does the benediction
> 
> It recently came to my attention that the benediction is seen by some as reserved for Teaching Elders. (Some say that only applied to apostolic benedictions, though.) Usually the benedictions I pronounce are not directly from scripture, but instead are tied into the sermon that was just preached.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I think it's perfectly fine for you to give the benediction after you preach. You've given saints the Word of God and you're pronouncing God's blessing upon the fruitfulness of the Word. 

slightly but this reminds me of another issue close to this one - the word "preaching" in the OPC and URC is only to be used to describe the ordained. Ordained men "preach" - non ordained men "exhort". A pet peeve of mine.  

I'm glad the PCA allows their ruling elders in the pulpit.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 28, 2009)

Before I was ordained, I would say to this effect: "God gave the words of this benediction to you," and plainly read from Numbers 6.

At that time, I honored the custom of reserving the apostolic benediction (2Cor.13:14) for those successors to the apostles, Christ's ministers.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 28, 2009)

The ARP Form of Gov't specifically states that only ordained ministers (i.e., TEs) can pronounce the benediction. This was not even an option for me; I'm not sure about the PCA. On the occasions when I preached prior to ordination, I would say something like "In lieu of a benediction, let's close in prayer..."


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2009)

Ruling Elders are allowed to give a benediction in the RPCNA because of the two office view, I would assume that our other Presbyterian body that is two office would hold to the same. 

If you are not allowed- it really defeats the two office position, in my opinion.


----------



## Tim (Aug 28, 2009)

I am a bit confused as to why our brother Rae is in this dilemma. Can someone elaborate on why there are those who believe the benediction is only rightfully given by an ordained elder? It seems that in some denominations (including my own - ARP), the benediction is elevated over the sermon (i.e., some men may preach but not give benediction)?

Does it come down to a two vs. three office view, as mentioned above?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rae, 

If you were in the OPC, this would never be allowed!!! 

Because of their 3-office view.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Tim said:


> I am a bit confused as to why our brother Rae is in this dilemma. Can someone elaborate on why there are those who believe the benediction is only rightfully given by an ordained elder? It seems that in some denominations (including my own - ARP), the benediction is elevated over the sermon (i.e., some men may preach but not give benediction)?
> 
> Does it come down to a two vs. three office view, as mentioned above?



Here is what the ARP Directory of Public Worship says (I have removed the Scripture references because they mess with the formatting; I can give a link if anyone is interested):



> From ancient times it has been the practice of priests, prophets, and patriarchs to pronounce blessing upon people in the name of the Lord. Melchizedek blessed Abraham in the name of the Lord. Isaac blessed Jacob. Jacob blessed his sons and the sons of Joseph. At Sinai God appointed His
> priests to bless the whole people of God, putting His name upon them.
> 
> The New Testament continues this practice. At His ascension, our Lord Himself lifted His hands to bless His people. Several New Testament epistles close with such pronouncements of blessing.
> ...



From an ARP perspective, it looks like offering up an ascription (e.g., Rom. 16:25-27, Jude 24-25) or offering up a prayer based on a benediction might be a compromise. Perhaps you can run this by your Session and see if it is fitting with the PCA BCO.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 28, 2009)

The PCA BCO says nothing directly about who may or may not give a benediction (even though, the section pertaining to the ordination of Teaching Elders, there's a wording that _might_ leave room for a Ruling Elder to do so).

I posed this question on Twitter as well, and it seems that (as far as the PCA goes), it's simply understood tradition that the benediction is reserved for Teaching Elders. So, I'm relieved that I broke no standing rule. Whether I'll do it again in the future is another question.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 28, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Rae,
> 
> If you were in the OPC, this would never be allowed!!!
> 
> Because of their 3-office view.



Funny that you mention that. First time I did this, Dr. Oliphint from WTS (whose ordination is with the OPC) was in the congregation.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2009)

When "closing" a service in which I am exhorting, since I am not Ordained, I just offer a closing payer.


----------

